# Best OS for media server?



## jamesroy (Feb 6, 2010)

I'm about to build one PC for my media server. I will mostly use the machine for encoding some videos and feeding DVIX videos for PS3 and XB360 with some transcoding. Most likely run the server 24/7. 
Any recommendations for OS for the server?


----------



## hellknight (Feb 6, 2010)

If you plan to install a graphics card for encoding purpose then go for Windows.. else stick to 64-bit Linux.. as far as I know, there is no GPU enabled transcoding app on Linux..


----------



## dtox (Feb 8, 2010)

i think windows home server is what you need. More info here:
*www.microsoft.com/windows/products/winfamily/windowshomeserver/default.mspx


----------



## anuphostcoin (Feb 24, 2010)

Definitely, windows operating system would be a great decision to go with. Windows is much familiar and popular due to its friendly interface. For a media server windows os is the best choice.


----------



## celldweller1591 (Apr 3, 2010)

I think Ubuntu Studio will serve the best in this purpose. It is a derivative on Linux Ubuntu and is aimed at media creation / editing . The Real-time kernel scheduler allows applications to request immediate  CPU time, which can reduce audio latency to a great extent improving PC  performance while performing tough jobs.


----------

